# Snappy McSnappington



## norahl (Jul 27, 2011)

is what my husband has started calling our standard. He is 18 months old (the poodle, not my hubby) and he snaps. He doesn't snap at us, but around us. I know it's in protest because we have just told him "no" or "quiet". He wouldn't ever dare bite us and when we take a step toward him, he darts away hoping for a chase game. Is this normal? I isolate him for a few minutes every time, and it stops the incident, but doesn't stop the behavior. This happens 4 -5 times in an average day. Has anyone else dealt with this bratty behavior and any other tips I can try? Calling Russell a "work in progress" is an understatement!


----------



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

When does he snap? When someone comes near him, tries to touch him..? In which occasions?
My mix dog used to do this, not to us, but to strangers that wanted to touch- pet him. Is the way to say: "go away, I am afraid of you, I don't trust you" and that happens when our hand means more than feeding and petting...means I migh hit you for someting bad you have done.
My dog was misstreated at 4 months by some children and had fear agression. Now (3 years old)he is ok, but he still doesnt like to be petted by a stranger. But he will do all the tricks he knows to get a treat from a stranger, this is the way he communicates with people!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Sometimes my puppy does a snappy kind of behavior that is clearly demonstrating frustration on his part when he wants something and is being required to behave. For instance, when he nips me while playing with a toy and I let out a high pitched "yipe" to let him know it was too much, he often does a frustrated snap, snap, snap, (not aimed) followed by a bow with the side of his face on the floor. 

My interpretation is that he is frustrated and demonstrating some deference with the bowing. Is that possibly what you're seeing?


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

One of my dogs does the same thing, if I'm understanding your description.  She's not a poodle, but a polish lowland sheepdog. When she was about 7 or 8 mos. old, she started "smiling" when she greeting people she loves, along along with full body wiggle and tail nub wagging. This grin turned into air snapping, but again, it seemed to happen when she was happy...or we had told her to get quiet....almost like she was talking back. Finally I asked her breeder, trying to figure out how to phrase it. Her breeder answered back with a "oh yes, we call it the chop chop." Evidently her grandmother did it her whole life when happy or excited, sometimes during training, mostly during play, and it pops up her puppies from time to time. So, we ignore it and just reassure people that when she smiles at them it means she really likes them.

She's coming up on 7 and has never made an aggressive move in her life, never guarded food, likes other dogs, kids, etc. She just smiles and snaps. We do tell her to knock it off when she does while were telling her to do something, but not in a mean way. We went to a Suzanne Clothier seminar last summer and she told me my girl was a very stable well adjusted dog. Go figure! It freaks people out that don't know her.

I meant to add that the snapping is never close to a person or a threat to bite, but a general air snap.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Our Nina does the same as the sheepdog. She gets so excited she runs around and snaps the air. Not at us. She is usually running around with her nose straight up wiggling waiting for love. She loves the game when you blow in her face. Gets her running around and snapping. If it is not associated with fear and there is no contact with you it doesn't sound like a problem. The other thing we don't allow is 'corn cobbing' when they mouth your hand when excited. Poodles are mouthy and do this. That's my take!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I find "bratty" dogs are generally too smart for their own good ... does he have a job? I would start a programme of good reward-based training, doesn't matter whether it's obedience or tricks, to engage his brain and give him a job. I know my poodle is at his most mischievous on the rare occasions when we haven't trained for a couple of days.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

'Corn-cobbing' . . good phrase. That's what Watson does. 

I don't worry abt it much 'coz he's not my dog . . . but only with us 'til early September. I don't mind it at all really. But if I had him for a long time, and considering that it may be kids that he's greeting, I would probably work to discourage it. 

Other than that, I allow dogs their harmless quirks. Sometimes they grow out of them, sometimes they don't. For me, empty air snaps would be a real borderline issue. And hard to put a stop to. 

So . . all I can offer is a hearty 'Good luck!' with whatever u decide to do.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

My 9 month old Standards, does this when he excited to see me or when we're getting ready to go somewhere. He doesn't put his mouth on my hand, but has his mouth open and bumping my hand with it. He just started doing this.


----------



## norahl (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes Curly dog, that's it with a roll over instead of a bow. Now I feel relieved. Its only happens in play or if he wants to play and occasionally when he wants a treat we are eating and we refuse. The snaps never come close to contact and never to other people. To answer JE, He's is extremely smart. Sailed through 3 obedience classes and I just started the "Milan" suggested tracking game with chicken smoothie and hidden objects. My vet said Russell knows "no" and is protesting. I was just worried that it could escalate into aggression, but, by these posts, it's a quirk. Thanks again to all.


----------

